
FAA task force: You’ll need a license to fly that drone - jrs235
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/drone-registration-will-be-tied-to-person-not-drone-faa-task-force-to-recommend-2015-11-18
======
jrs235
I wonder if/when they'll require drones to have a transponder that will allow
identification via radar similar to what airplanes are required to have and
operate.

~~~
cpncrunch
I don't think that will ever be cost-effective. The cheapest transponder is
$2k. Perhaps something as simple as mandating that drones broadcast a wifi
SSID that is then tied to the owner's identity.

